# Royal Canin Recall



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

PRODUCT QUALITY NOTICE FROM ROYAL CANIN USA

Dear Breeder:

As a fellow pet lover and very important part of the pet welfare community, Royal Canin USA wants to inform you personally that we recently announced a recall of eight Royal Canin USA dry pet food products that contain rice protein concentrate (rice gluten) from China tainted with a melamine derivative.

We assure you it is our primary focus to provide healthy diet options for your breed, and we are taking all of the necessary steps to resolve this issue. That is why as a precaution, Royal Canin USA is voluntarily recalling the following eight dry pet food products.

These are the only Royal Canin USA pet food products that are part of our recall. All of our other products are safe for dogs and cats to eat.

Royal Canin USA Recalled Products Summary

Available only in US veterinarian clinics:
- ROYAL CANIN Veterinary Diet Canine EARLY CARDIAC EC22 dry
- ROYAL CANIN Veterinary Diet Canine SKIN SUPPORT SS21 dry
- ROYAL CANIN Veterinary Diet Feline HYPOALLERGENIC HP23 dry

Available in pet specialty stores nationwide:
- ROYAL CANIN SENSIBLE CHOICE Chicken Meal & Rice Formula Senior
- ROYAL CANIN SENSIBLE CHOICE Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Puppy
- ROYAL CANIN SENSIBLE CHOICE Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Adult
- ROYAL CANIN SENSIBLE CHOICE Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Senior
- ROYAL CANIN SENSIBLE CHOICE Rice & Catfish Meal Formula Adult

Please stop feeding these recalled products to your animals, and please pass on this information to any other concerned breeders and pet owners.

It is important for you to know that Royal Canin USA does not source corn gluten from China. Corn gluten is sourced from suppliers in the US. We feel it is important for you to also know that Royal Canin USA will no longer use any Chinese suppliers for any of our vegetable proteins. For more information please contact us at (800) 513-0041, (800) 592-6687, or visit our web site www.royalcanin.us.

We genuinely regret this unfortunate incident as we place the highest priority on the health of pets. On behalf of the entire Royal Canin family, our hearts go out to you, pet owners and everyone in the pet community who has been affected by all of the recent pet food recalls.

Sincerely

Denise A. Elliott BVSc PhD Dipl ACVIM Dipl ACVN
Director of Scientific Affairs


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm just bumping this in case others haven't seen it. Another dog food....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

OI...this is never going to end.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Will it ever end!!!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Just bumping this up in case others have not seen it yet.


----------



## DogMomAbby (Jul 6, 2005)

A contaminant (not melamine this time) has been discovered in rice protein. The toxin found in these foods is cyanuric acid - not melamine. This is the first recall attributed to cyanuric acid.

So far, Royal Canin has pulled products due to tainted wheat gluten, corn gluten and rice protein in the US, Canada, and South Africa. And is being sued for Vitamin D overdose.


----------



## Mouchka (Apr 10, 2019)

DogMomAbby said:


> A contaminant (not melamine this time) has been discovered in rice protein. The toxin found in these foods is cyanuric acid - not melamine. This is the first recall attributed to cyanuric acid.
> 
> So far, Royal Canin has pulled products due to tainted wheat gluten, corn gluten and rice protein in the US, Canada, and South Africa. And is being sued for Vitamin D overdose.


This almost had me a heart attack. I am feeding my senior dog hypoallergenic royal canin moderate calorie since 2years now omg! And no one told me that this food must be stopped. Did I understand wrong? Should i stop this food? I wonder why supplier in my country is still sellong it!


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Mouchka said:


> This almost had me a heart attack. I am feeding my senior dog hypoallergenic royal canin moderate calorie since 2years now omg! And no one told me that this food must be stopped. Did I understand wrong? Should i stop this food? I wonder why supplier in my country is still sellong it!


Please note that this thread is 14 years old.


----------



## Mouchka (Apr 10, 2019)

GoldenDude said:


> Please note that this thread is 14 years old.


Oh I did not notice the date! Thank you for informing.


----------

